# 2004 Hoyt Sneak Peek



## >--gt-->

Heres your first look at the 2004 ProElite riser. The TEC-STT design increases lateral stiffness and riser balance while the new TRIAX pocket system creates unmatched pocket stability.

Standard configuration:
1/2 inch deflex geometry, 38 A-A, 8.25 BH, 30-80#, 4#5 oz.

Available with Cam&1/2 (296 FPS), Spiral Cam&1/2 (305 FPS), Accuwheel (255 FPS).

Limb options include XT2000, XT3000, LXPro. Cam&1/2 letoff options are 65 and 75%.


----------



## clever_guy

GT;

Cool, a shoot-through riser..

 

So tell me, as an archery product engineer what - if any, are the technical advantages of a shoot through riser? Is it just riser strength, or something more...??

-CG


----------



## Big Country

Thank`s alot! This will cost me more money!


----------



## >--gt-->

*2004 UltraTec*

The 2004 UltraTec-

Tournament Proven Hoyt Geometry- 1.25 reflex
37.5 A-A
7 BH
4 lb. 4 oz.
317 FPS IBO with Spiral Cam, 308 with Cam&1/2

Also available with XT3000 Limb


----------



## x-ring

*Thanks GT*

GT,

Thanks for the picture. We appreciate getting a look at this stuff. The bow looks interesting, although the shoot through riser just doesn't do it for me it is something different. Thanks again.


----------



## WR

*Thanks >--gt-->*

Looks good for 04. WR


----------



## >--gt-->

Detail of the 2004 Ultra Tec sight window:


----------



## TJ_

Very impressive machine work on the new risers!!! 

A few questions though....

I'll admit I know next to nothing about shoot thru risers as that fad came and went before my time...but...isn't one of the benefits of the ST riser to be shot either right or left handed. Seems like I remember PSE's last ST riser experiment capable of this...

From a strength and durability standpoint isn't that strip of aluminum on the ST design prone to fatigue and breakage?

Just a few questions. All in all they look really cool though....

Tim


----------



## marty

Hey what's going on here? News before the bows come out? How can that be?

Maybe GRIV will stop torturing us now...


----------



## marty

All non-shoot through risers twist, you can't avoid it. Too see this, imagine a shoot through with six inches of centershot. 

A symmetrical shoot through won't twist in the same way.

I think that the ability to use it both left handed and right handed is a happy accident.


----------



## >--gt-->

The Hoyt STT design is NOT ambidexterous. (The pictures I have posted do not do enough to show this.) 

It has a number of significant advantages over conventional shoot through designs. When I get some time I can lay some of that information out.

Oh, and contrary to rumors on this website, the Protec is still in the line for 2004, pretty much unchanged.


----------



## Capo

Too Cool!!!!

Nice work there at Hoyt R&D guys.

Where will this all end? Don't know, but all of this new tech is nice.

Keep up the good work ....


----------



## Jbird

*New Elite Riser*

It has major funk appeal. I would guess a lot of the indoor Hoyt Pros will be shooting it. Glad to see that Hoyt has not thrown everthing out the window from last year and started from scratch.
It sucks to have your bow obsolete every year.
Jbird


----------



## beezaur

> From a strength and durability standpoint isn't that strip of aluminum on the ST design prone to fatigue and breakage?


Exactly what I was thinking. More intricate = higher internal stresses, unless they are stress relieving afterward. This new Hoyt riser looks like fatigue cracks waiting to happen to me.

I'm thinking the new bow will be a Martin. . .

Scott


----------



## Marcus

beezaur said:


> *Exactly what I was thinking. More intricate = higher internal stresses, unless they are stress relieving afterward. This new Hoyt riser looks like fatigue cracks waiting to happen to me.
> 
> I'm thinking the new bow will be a Martin. . .
> 
> Scott *


Yeah what are the chances that Hoyt's engineers know what they are doing and have been testing this for some time? To assume weakness in the design from 2 photos is just a tad bit silly.


----------



## rksonic

Did anyone else notice the color fade; black to blue to ... looks interesting, and actually, pretty nice. I always though the two color fade like on the flame bows looked pretty ugly, but that blue is very sweet indeed. 

GT; I know you are a busy man, but will the same color scheme be going on the recurves as well? Also, what's new for us recurves, we are all dying to know!

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## HV Bowman

*I know you Hoyt shooters won't like this, but*

I was really anxious to see the new Hoyt line. If the new shoot through riser is any example of the new 04 bows I think I'll just pass. My personal opinion so far from what I see may be another approach to a shoot through system but, I am sorry to say it just looks downright ugly to me. Altservices in the UK has been selling a similar bow configuration for some time. Theirs is ugly too. If this is Hoyts answer to the Martins Fury X system I think they better get back to the drawing board. 

I have no axe to grind with Hoyt and I have always wanted a Hoyt Protec or Ultratec but not one of these new riser models. I hope that they are a great shooting bow and that all the Hoyt fans shoot better then ever with these new 04's but as for me I think I will wait on the New Martin line to emerge.

As I said I'm not trying to start a range war, it's just my own personal opinion. Everyone has their own .02, this was only mine.


----------



## The Runt

Does the protec that is virtually unchanged carry the new cups and cnc work.


----------



## Mau

Hoyt should have named that thing The YORK TEC


----------



## chase

Just when I thought the Hoyts couldn't get any uglier they offer a shoot through riser  . Hopefully with all the changes and innovation that Hoyt has produced in the last two years Mathews will rock the industry by going all out this year (like last year) and redesign their axle clips.


----------



## Eberbachl

I just gotta say this:

*That '04 UltraTec is one sexy beast!* 

I love that machine work in the riser - very nice indeed.

I want an '04 UltraTec, XT2000, Spiral cam! 

SWEET 

The shoot through riser hasn't grabbed me yet - I'm a little skeptical, I'd like to hear some detailed explanation of it's advantages when you have some time GT.

Thanks,

Luke.


----------



## drakeshu

hey, were did you get the pictures? is the cybertec still in the lineup?


----------



## Grndzer

GT nice, you da man! How about the silver flame? Can you hook us up.


----------



## nrpayne

*2004 Line Up*

Have any idea when Hoyt's web-site will be updated?


----------



## baldmountain

The elite riser looks nice. The grip looks thinner than the ultratec. More like a Merlin grip. Nice. I like the blue UltraTec. Pass on the fade to black.


----------



## Sagittarius

Just another case of blind loyalty.  
Same old bows and still no classic risers.  
I will stay with the Ultimate "I" beam.  


Sag.


----------



## kiwibowpro

GT - Can you give us some examples of the new colours ??? I heard about a Silver flame, and a purple ??

Goonya mate


----------



## bowbender7

I dont think you can make a "tec" riser ambidextrous, think about it... that rearward support has to be on one side or the other.

The Ultratec looks great, as always.

Whos gonna bring back the Dynabow next year???? lol

Sean


----------



## beezaur

> Yeah what are the chances that Hoyt's engineers know what they are doing and have been testing this for some time? To assume weakness in the design from 2 photos is just a tad bit silly.


Hey, don't laugh!

It does happen from time to time that engineering prototypes are made one way, but methods get changed for production.

And you really can take a look at a shape and tell more or less where the stress trajectories are. You only have to do finite elements studies a little while before certain things start throwing up red flags.

I don't mean to say there IS a weakness, just the opportunity for it. Internal stresses in shapes like that can easily be on the order of 75% of yielding strength, which spells fatigue failure. It may not show up for a year or more in a problem bow. How do you know marketing didn't say to engineering, "So what? All we want is for the bow to make its warranty date for the 95th percentile shooter."

Probably the risers are nicely heat treated, or have had the stresses removed in some other way. I should not have said something about it without knowing more about their manufacturing processes. My bad.

The limb pockets look rock solid, by the way. It is just the shoot through part that makes me a little squeamish.

Scott


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

>--gt--> said:


> *Detail of the 2004 Ultra Tec sight window: *


GT, now you are learning how to make it sexy. 

I like the details, they add a little something to the over all riser. 


Good job dude. 
Dylan.


----------



## TheTone

Kinda curious about the new Ultratec how did everything stay the same except less brace height with no increase in speed?


----------



## francis

I love hoyt bows, but I am waiting to see if there will be any changes to the furyx I am hoping for.


I would like to see a comparison done of hoyts shoot through riser, verses the fury x system to see which is the better design!

I want to see a better overall pic of that shoot through......please?!


----------



## kco300

Well all I have to say is that i am more then impressed and had considered a change btu now you got me thinking that may not be a good idea...Thanks


----------



## Marcus

I do not believe that the 2 designs are meant to do the same thing. 
The Fury-X is designed to shoot through the cables and prevent cable guard torque. The Hoyt riser seems to be designed to add strength to the left side of the riser and thus prevent left right flex.


----------



## field14

Some improvement on the shoot thru design, but the shoot thru thing is NOT NEW - - goes back into the late 1960's or maybe even before then -- a la SABO bows - - recurves at first, then in 1973, Jim Sweeney built a series of compounds with the SABO style riser and torque free grips on them (ball bearing mounted), and then Jim and I built Shoot Thru design compounds LONGER (51" ATA) and I designed a Plexiglas pistol style grip on bearings for a swivel and adjustable arrow rests incorporating the FlipperII style and a Berger Button. 

Shoot thru designs are heavier, but like was stated earlier, they are solid and stable - -HOYT has obviously tested the design and must be satisfied with it or it wouldn't be out for public sale.

Not NEW, but definitely an improvement over an OLD and tested design from the past. What goes around, comes around.


Nice bows, just the same, but FOR ME, I"ll stick with my Merlins.

No mention of HOYT cam options for 2004???

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Field 14*



> Available with Cam&1/2 (296 FPS), Spiral Cam&1/2 (305 FPS), Accuwheel (255 FPS).


You must have missed it. It was above the first pic.


----------



## Droptine8

I had a bow like that 19 years ago.It was called the YORK STO


----------



## Levo Archer

I must be not be looking at that Ultra-tec riser close enough,can someone explain to me where the sight is going to attach?I don't see anything straight or flat enough,unless there coming out with there own mounting system.


----------



## Jim Pruitte

Looks to me like it will attach at the same place as it did before.


----------



## Eddie

There is no cyber tec this year. The silver flame is awesome. It is like the orange flame, but this is a black riser with silver flames outlined with purple.


----------



## >--gt-->

Time for a couple more !

2004 UltraElite

1-1/4 reflex, 38 A-A, 7-1/8 BH, 4#6oz, 320 FPS with Spiral Cam, 290 with Cam&1/2 and LXPro, 300 with Cam&1/2 and XT3000,
310 with XT2000.


----------



## >--gt-->

This one I really like- the 2004 XTec

The Xtec uses the new XT1000 limb to produce a package that's 35 1/2 inches long with a BH of 7 inches. Very, very shootable with great balance. 310 FPS with Cam&1/2.

This shows the silver flame color, and note the black rosewood grip plates.


----------



## >--gt-->

Here's a 2004 ProTec with the popular Flag anodize finish.


----------



## >--gt-->

Detail of the 2004 UltraElite


----------



## stinky1

me wants the xtec. does it come w/ the spiral cams??


----------



## JS1440

Oooh - the XTec looks rather good GT. Based on an Ultratec riser by the looks of it.

Will there be a spiral cam option for it? 

James


----------



## >--gt-->

*UltraMag*

Heres the all-new UltraMag, a very kuhl design using Hoyt 3D Ribbing technology for high strength and light weight. The grip is the same as that on the high end machined riser designs and the overall mass is low- 3# 12 oz. Weights up to 80#, A-A of 36 inches. XT2000 limb. 305 FPS with Cam & 1/2


----------



## >--gt-->

Some detail of the UltraMag.


----------



## >--gt-->

More detail of the UltraElite STT riser


----------



## >--gt-->

XTec grip detail


----------



## Shirt

The Elite range are downright ugly.

The 2004 Ultratec, on the other hand, looks sweet as.
*sigh*
If only I had the money...


----------



## >--gt-->

*2004 ViperTec*

The new 2004 ViperTec

32 inches with a full sight window
XT1000 limb
24-30 inches, 300 FPS
7-1/2 BH


----------



## stinky1

Wow, those Elite risers look like alot work went into designing and machining those things. Cost of close to a grand wouldn't suprise me too much.


----------



## >--gt-->

ViperTec detail


----------



## Nino

WOW!


----------



## JS1440

Now that looks tasty too. Short, but with quite a nice brace height on it by the looks of things....

James


----------



## >--gt-->

More UltraTec detail, from a better photo


----------



## francis

if the shoot through design still has a cable guard I am not sure if i would want that over the fury x.

some more time and a little more advice might change my outlook


----------



## >--gt-->

*04 SuperTec*

One for you SuperTec fans out there


----------



## JS1440

Aaaaaagh, GT - don't show me the supertec as well!

It'll take me forever to try them all out - my short-list is now more of a long-list  

James


----------



## skippy1440

I am liking the look of that silver flame very sweet!
Like the look of the new X-tec and the ultratec.. not quite sure about the elite series tho:s
This new XT1000 limb is it a better design to the XT2000? any xtra info about this?
Also no spiral cam option for the xtec?
Is the cam.5 now a cam.5+ if so any pics of the refienments?
Cheers


----------



## LeEarl

Why are the cables outside of the cable slide? Just wondering. Great looking bows. Not sure if the UltraElite STT riser or the UltraTec rise will be the top seller this year. UltraTec has been ordered. Now the wait begins.

LeEarl


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Parallel Limbs*

The vipertec looks like it has a little bit of the parallel limb technology going, kinda looks like a VFT, wait minute I mean a Mathews, he he he        

Oh yeah, that x-tec looks pretty cool, definitely an LX killer

Le/Earl-

I think your eyes are deceiving you.


----------



## >--gt-->

2004 RazorTec....yes, that is _purple_ 

JM if you see this tell Pee-Wee we did that just for him.


----------



## JC280

*question*

GT,

Are the LXPro limbs going to be available on the standard Ultratec or just the Elite model?

Thanks much,

Jonathan


----------



## archermatt

OK, now for the real question. What are projected production times for each? I think a lot of people are going to be mad if the have long wait times again. Are they geared up to bust out the market and get these thing out by Feb? Matt


----------



## PABowhntr

I thought the Xtec was going to be my Hoyt bow for the year but I do believe the Vipertec has stolen that title away....I love the look of the riser and limbs. Now I look forward to seeing if it shoots as well as it looks.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

I'm guessing the Ultramag is taking over for the magnatec?


----------



## mariezku

Hi all!
anything new in Hoyt recurve risers or limbs? 
Thanks


----------



## Jim Pruitte

Actually the UltraMag looks more like a combination of both the MagnaTec AND the MT Sport. As far as reflex/deflex is concerned.


----------



## razortec

same question.....is the spiral cam available for the Xtec?


----------



## drakeshu

okay gt I feel like a junkie asking a drug dealer I need more! could you show a pic of the xtec with the camo finish this year! DOING A GREAT JOB WITH THE FIX'S!


----------



## centershot

Wow, Very coool. You guys at Hoyt had your work cut out for you to outdo last years models, but they look great. I really like the Ultramag - that is an awesome bow with affordabilty built in.


----------



## >--gt-->

Camo ?? Did someone want to see camo ?

XTec in Realtree HD Hardwoods green


----------



## >--gt-->

Details, details...


----------



## JoeM

GT, you either need a new camera or I need a new monitor. LOL  That looks like blue. 

I'll show PeeWee the catalog when I receive one. You know how particular he is about purple. Put one 25 RH purple on side.


----------



## >--gt-->

Joe,

Yeah, the Pee-Wee Purple looks a lot better than that photo I posted when you see it in real life. 

I just pulled one out of a shipping box, and snapped a photo with my Palm. This is a little closer to reality.


----------



## SwedishArcher

**

More what to see more  nice Super nice


----------



## ridgerunner

ViperTec........Ohhhh yeah baby!!

Hoyt bows...best machining in the buisness, no bolt on shelves, or huge grips used to make the shelf, nice touch Hoyt.


----------



## Twang!

Shoot Thru riser have been introduced so many times and never sold I don't see why this one will be any different. They have been around before 1900 and introduced on dozens of bows but never stay.
http://www.archeryhistory.com/longb...cs/drawbows.jpg

http://www.archeryhistory.com/compo...s/80/york85.jpg


----------



## JHOLTZ7

GT - Could you please post a pic of the Vipertec in camo. What's the weight of the bow?  And could you give details about any changes to the Cam & 1/2.

Thanks,

Jason Holtz
(proud 2003 Ultratec cam&1/2 owner)


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Will the UltraElite and the XTec be offered with 80 pound limbs?

Thanks for the thread - I have been dying to see the new line!


----------



## >--gt-->

> Could you please post a pic of the Vipertec in camo. What's the weight of the bow? And could you give details about any changes to the Cam & 1/2.


Happy to ! See below.

ViperTec bows are 3# 13 oz.

No changes to the cam system.



> Will the UltraElite and the XTec be offered with 80 pound limbs?


All Hoyt compounds are available up to 80# except SierraTec (the womens and youth draw range model) which maxes out at 60, and the Banshee youth bow which maxes at 45.


----------



## SwedishArcher

*gt*

do you have more of Proelite or Protec?.

Protec is not having I new riser for 2004 looks like 2003 riser to me ? or?


----------



## drakeshu

just curious GT, what's the new hoyt logo look like, and do you have any pictures of the new quivers systems? Or are they the sam as "03?


----------



## >--gt-->

I went to the assembly area and snapped a photo of the logo for you. This is on the XT1000 limb.


----------



## Lusch

GT, what will be the price difference between the Tec and Elite models?

(PS: More ProElite!!)


----------



## >--gt-->

I really do not have any price information. 

I know that the Elite model comes out of a 37 pound block of solid aluminum. It will probably cost more than a regular riser.

Your dealer will be the best information source once they have all of the information which will be this week or early next.


----------



## Straightline

*'04 for a Short Draw Length?*

Is anything in the ’04 line up going to give a shooter with a short draw length speed? I am not a speed freak but only getting 265 fps from a 3D bow doesn’t really leave much room for yardage errors.


----------



## Oxford

*i'm ready....*

Great stuff GT!! Awesome new line. Now you need a really hot ad agency to give it an all new look...


----------



## trex1210

GT,
Maybe I missed it, but do the Elites come in camo finish. If so, could you post a picture? Thanks for all the time you have taken with the pictures and info. Very much appreciated!!!

Trey


----------



## skippy1440

GT any chance on info for the new limb.
and is it possible to have spiral cam on the Xtec?
Cheers


----------



## >--gt-->

> any chance on info for the new limb.


Skippy,
Do you mean the XT1000 limb ? It is a 13 inch 5-layer limb with the Hoyt USD design, and a specific pocket.

There will not be a Spiral Cam option on XTecs. That bow is only available with the Cam & 1/2 and XT1000 limbs.


----------



## baldmountain

What's Dave shootin' (You knew someone was going to ask... )


----------



## >--gt-->

Here is another one for the archer from _Swerige_, home of my favorite archery team .


----------



## skippy1440

gt so the XT1000 limb is going to be like the XT 2000, but slightly shorter, and the alingment with the riser is going to be different to make it flater?
What are the advantages/disadvantages over the XT 2000? as i have always shot with xt2000... will the XT 1000 be better?
Many Thanks


----------



## marty

What about a MangoTec?

Or a MegaMagnaTec (comes with built in Magnocks.

Cool new bows. If I was rich I would have one of each.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Well .... is risers designer familiar with HR Gigers artwork? Some influence perhaps?


----------



## jeffrey ervin

*ultratec*

Whats the speed of the ultratec with 3000 limbs and spiral cam.
Please


----------



## GONZO

Looks fantastic , I will be most happy to get one in my hands to see how well they perform. I have a 2003 ultra I love it , but am looking at the protec for field and indoor bow . looks like a great shooting bow ,


----------



## TheTone

Are the only new colors the purple and the silver flame? Did the rest of the target colors stay as well?


----------



## RHardesty

*Shot them today-WOW!*

The rep came in today and shot the new bows, all were awesome to say the least, but most amazing in every aspect was the Ultra Elite shoot thru riser setup! While others have tried shoot thru risers in the past they did not have anything close to this in any regard. It is a work of art to say the least, you know you have the most advanced arrow delivery system in your hands without question, known for fact after you shoot it...this WILL be the bow setting new records-I said it first. This riser will flex in no direction at all, and with the shoot thru area, it will not flex on the compression side of the riser, now completing all axis' for the tec riser! It will not be cheap, but if you shoot one, price quickly becomes of no concern it feels that awesome!


----------



## Jari

Hi gt!

I am also frome Sverige and i will thank you so much fore the pictures ,keep them coming.


----------



## mloncar

hoyt has very nice 2004 lineup! 

my favorite is ultraelite or proelite!


nice work HOYT!


----------



## SwedishArcher

*gt*

Awesome pictures  gt thank you,Jari nice picture


----------



## bbahunter

GT, Did they do something different with the strings?
That vipertec looks sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bjorn

*****!*

I can't decide if I'm going to shoot with the Ultra Elite, Viper or the X-Tec! I can't wait to get my hands one one of those! 

The specs for the Ultra Elite is 320fps with the Spiral cam but is it 
with XT1000 or XT2000 limbs?


----------



## Jari

Hello Björn!

Great to see you here.


----------



## Dave

*YOU DA' MAN*

GT you are the man. I hope Hoyt enjoy's the fact that you're selling bow even before they're out. Thanks a lot for doing this.

Dave


----------



## Paradox

Thanks for the sneak peek GT!

Could you post the spec sheet for all the salivating Hoyt freaks on the board? Colors are nice, but now we need hard numbers to begin calculating forgiveness and speed!  

Paradox


----------



## tohjin

The silver flamve compounds are really awesome...amkes a recurve shooter like me wanna get them too


----------



## stinky1

No Spiral on the Xtec!?!? Looks like I have changed my mind on that Xtec now. Guess you can't have your pie and eat it too. Maybe someone could whip me up one with the Spiral cams on it???

Are there reasons why the spiral won't work on the Xtec? Cause of the shorter limbs??


----------



## HotLZ

*New Ultra ordered*

Just ordered a 2004 Silver Flame Ultratec from a buddy of mine. Any idea when target colors are going to start shipping?

Rod


----------



## jwoods

Just got ahold of the '04 product guide. It looks like it will be a silver flame ultratec with XT3000 limbs and sprial cams for me. I currently shoot a Cam.5 Ultratec and I kinda thought I would get a protec but it looks as if it has NO changes for '04. Granted, it was a great bow in '03, but if this Triax limb pocket system is the best, why put it on the ultratec and not on the protec. The only change I see in the protec in '04 is the new colors. 

Another question, why is the X-Tec shown only to go to 30" draw length? I'm a 31.5" shooter that would probably give it a try. 

I'm a die hard Hoyt fan, but I have to say I'm a little sceptical about the new Elite shoot thru risers. I'm sure the design is functional but only time will tell if they are practical. Maybe they will grow on a guy.

Overall, I'm impressed with the lineup just by looking at them. The XT1000 limb looks promising and the new magnesium bows look much improved in the apprearence category than last years Magnatec and MT sport. 

Hope I get to see them in person soon!!


----------



## Straightline

*Triax?*

Are the Triax limb pockets only being offered on specific models? Or are they going to be a standard?


----------



## JeffS

*GT... color chart*

GT

Can you please post the color chart for the 2004 target lineup.

Thanks for all of the info you have given us already! 

JeffS


----------



## jwoods

TRIAX Pockets only appear to be offered on the ProElite, UltraElite, X-Tec, and the Ultratec. All of the others look to have the same pockets and assembly as last year.


----------



## Pete731

When the web site will be up to see the new line???


----------



## carbonman8

The catalog shows all the same colors except the green fade is gone and the added the silver flame and purple...


----------



## MN Archer

*ARGH! No Fair!*

ARGH!! (drool, drool, drool....) No Fair! (drool, drool, drool...) Now I gotta start a whole new campaign with my other half to let me get ANOTHER new bow....


----------



## sagecreek

I'd like the Viper concept converted to machined risers, and incremental ATA changes in the plus direction.

I would buy a new Ultra/Viper combo.


----------



## JeffS

*Viper not machined?*

Sagecreek, Is the Viper not a machined Riser?
From the pics and info I thought just the UltraMag was not machined.???


----------



## Jim Pruitte

Yes the Viper is a machined riser.


----------



## sagecreek

MY bad. I got confused. But I would like a longer ATA Viper version, retract the convert to machined since it already is.


----------



## TeneX

am i going crazy or does anyone else notice that it looks like they took the ultratech riser, made shorter limbs (xt1000's) and called it the xtech !??!?! 
either way these are all SUPER nice bows and i love the silver flame paint job


----------



## RHardesty

Yes the XTEC and the Ultratec share the same riser!!


----------



## Africanbowhunter

*Great Looking engineering*

Bows really look great and the engineringis awesome


Several of us short draw dudes have asked some questions



What would eb recommendations for short draw folks?

TINK


----------



## Brown Hornet

*Tink*

With todays technology it isn't that much of a disadvantage if you have a short draw unless it is real short. I shoot a Pro Tec w spiral cams at 27" and can get over 280fps. Look at an Ultra Tec with spiral cams and you won't have to worry about speed. Unless you are under 27" you can even shoot a Pro Tec. No need to sacrifice anything.


----------



## JN in WI

Shot the 04 Ultratec and Ultraelete today.........Hoyt engineers...YOU DA MAN !!!!! Un-real !!! Forgiving just got a new definition in the dictionary........Hoyt rocks !!!

JNinWI


----------



## jeffrey ervin

JN in WI,you shot both the ultratec and ultra Elite which one did you like the best.Is the ultra Elite worth the extra money?
Thanks, Jeffrey


----------



## GONZO

well cant wait to get mine , ultraelite is it for me , hope i am the only one who gets one LOLOLOLOL ,,,  think it is gonna be the ultimate field and indoor bow for me , great job hoyt !!!!


----------



## steve hilliard

*04 hoyts*

thanks for the preview, i did the dishes and sat the boss down to look at these bows with me, im leaning toward the the silver flame xtec for 3d, i started the laundry and now i have her approval to order one. tip my hat to hoyt again., keeping the others on their toes once again.


----------



## JN in WI

Jeff,

The riser design on the elete is for laterial stability, and it definately gives you that !!! The best thing to do is try eash one and choose the one that feels best for you !!!

Godd luck


----------



## Droptine

Ultraelite for me with silver flame, not sure what cams to get though. How many page adds will mathews have this year?


----------



## x-ring-1

*Ultra Mag*

Is the Ultra Mag a michined riser or a mag. riser? thanks


----------



## RodS

I believe the UltraMag is a magnessium riser, replaces the MagnaTec and MT Sport.


----------



## x-ring-1

*two maybe*

I wonder if I would be in more trouble with my wife if I ordered two new bows ( Hoyt, Martin ) instead of just one?


----------



## sagecreek

Does the word "DIVORCE" mean anything to you?


----------



## x-ring-1

*you may be right*

That word did come to mind plus several old sayings " What she doesn't know won't hurt me and It's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission"


----------



## baldmountain

My wife is mad because I bought a used bow. If I bought a new one she'd gut me like a fish.


----------



## sagecreek

I bought a LX and an UltraTec this year. 

Needless to say, the wife ain't too happy. 

She's not too bent, she just doesn't understand why I have to have both of them.

That doesn't include all the things I sold and bought off of AT. Lets just say, the UPS man can drive to my house with his eyes closed.

It's like Christmas every week.


----------



## GONZO

well , we got the catalogue`s , but they didnt send us a price list , LOL , so i am waiting        ?????? 
how much are the pro elites gonna cost LOL


----------



## GONZO

hey bro`s , I can relate with ya on the wife thing . LOL i have 7 bows and fixing to buy # 8 , my house has turned in to a most respectable bow shop , Yeee haaa . my wife asked me how i am gonna shoot all those bows , i tell her one at a time . she says i need PROFESSIONAL HELP , ,,,,, I told her yeah , you are right ,,,,, do you know a good coach who works cheap LMAO , 
she is not laughing  LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Frost

The Hoyt rep for my area was at my favorite pro shop today(Hermitage Archery in Nashville), showing off several of the new models, including the new Ultratec, Ultra Elite, and Xtec.

The Xtec that he had set up was his own personal bow that he just got for hunting, and he let me shoot it a bit... I put a few ACCs through it, and it grouped nice and tight, and very quiet w/almost no recoil, and this is without a stabilizer. The thing is balanced so well, I think I'd use no more than a 6" stab on it. It's my guess that the XT1000 limbs, because they are shorter, don't vibrate as much or as long as the XT2000 limbs. And since this is the superb Ultratec riser....you see what I mean  He also had some new square-shaped limb saver-type dampers on the limbs, but these are made by NAP. They fit the split limbs better, and should be available "soon."

As far as how it felt...well, you guys have probably seen M*A*S*H? "There aren't enough O's in 'smoooooooooth' to describe it" -Col. Sherman Potter

Damn it, if I didn't already have 2 ProTecs....

btw- didn't shoot the Ultra Elite, but just holding it and drawing it back, I can tell that the serious target guys are going to be all over it. Great balance.


----------



## mloncar

nice pictures J.D.


----------



## AKRuss

I want to see the recurve stuff!


----------



## SwedishArcher

Very nice J.D.


----------



## Bjorn

> JD <

Thank you for the nice scans, could you do them with a higher solution aswell, so the text is readable? I'm very curious about the specs... 

Many thanks!


----------



## SwedishArcher

Hello Björn  what bow will you have for this year,I am going for ProElite I think


----------



## Bjorn

Swedish Archer! 

I'm going for either X-Tec or the Ultra Elite, I'm still waiting for some more info about these tho models. If the Ultra elite is available with XT1000 limbs and Spiral Cam & 1/2 I'm definently going for that!


----------



## Jari

Here is a pic so we can see them to gether and compere.
XTec_Ultratec


----------



## Jari

U-PElite


----------



## SwedishArcher

*Bjorn*

UltraElite will only have XT2000,XT3000 limbs with Spiral cam no XT1000 on that bow,but if you buy X-tec then you have XT1000 but no Spiral cam


----------



## ursonvs

*hehehehehehehehe*

you know J.D. you really pi$$ed off my hoyt dealer nearest me when he thought he had one on me cause he thought he had the new catalog first. tis ok though, he walked out of it pretty shiny as i ordered my new bow and all my new clothing for the year. lol. you know, most people go to the mall to buy clothes, i got to a archery shop.       

for anyones info, he told me his new ones shipped today!?!??! so we will have ours next week at the most. ultra elite /3k/spirals 60-70 is what i ordered in regular flame. thank god for overtime at work. 

another thing, if anyone wants to order the reg. ultra with 3k limbs and spirals, hoyt is chargin around 75.00 extra for this setup over base price is what HE told me. that makes the difference only 100.00 from the ultraelite. go fork over the benjamin and get the elite is my thoughts.


----------



## splitbrow

*hoyt bows*

i was wondering if the bridge work on the ultra elite and pro elite will interfere with the sight picture?


----------



## JN in WI

Splitbrow - I didn't get the sense that the bridge interfered at all when I was shooting them. It does look small in the picture, I agree but no problems when it's at full draw !!!!  

JNinWI


----------



## jeffrey ervin

*UltraElite*

Whats the specs. on the ultraelite with 3000limbs & spirals?
Thanks Jeffrey


----------



## Shooter Mike

*Just curious, that's all*

Aside from the possibility of "shelf appeal" is there really any benefit to this riser design? My concern is that loading arrows is going to be rather cumbersome with the shoot through riser design. How many shooters are going to bend sight pins or crack their lenses when they're sticking their arrow through the riser in order to nock an arrow? 
Just curious....that's all


----------



## coolbodee

Is it true that the new bows don't have timing marks on the cam1.5 this year? That seemed like a nice feature and I was wondering if anyone thought it would make a difference?


----------



## ursonvs

*loading in a shoot thru*

i don't know if this will help though but at the 2002 sunflower games here in kansas there was a kid there that had CC+ cybertec with a shoot through harness. i watched him loading a few arrows basically because i thought when watching him he was going to take out his scope. now we were shooting a 900 fita round at the time and with him only having if i can remember right a 26" draw and only pulling 51 lbs. , he never once got even close to his scope when loading a arrow and to get 60 meters his scope was pretty far down the slide on his sureloc. i hope this calms anyone with the shoot thru thoughts. think of it this way, i am very careful loading any arrow, whether its a target tip or a broadhead and i use my target bow hunting, never had a problem.

NvS out.


----------



## jeffrey ervin

*One more time*

Please,if some body has the specs on the ultraelite with3000limbs and spirals could you post it?
thanks, Jeffrey


----------



## Meleagris1

Anyone shot the Vipertec yet? I wonder how this bow wil shoot, compared to the 2003 razortec and ultratec. If it has a similar feel and accuracy, it's going to be a killer for the ground blind or treestand.

I wonder why the 10 fps drop in speed from the razortec, which is only 1 inch longer ATA.


----------



## marty

Are there problems with loading a whisker biscuit? 

Folks who shoot a clicker usually load the arrow in a similar fashion to loading a shoot through riser.


----------



## Tax Lawyer

The Elite series is $900 with XT2000 limbs and camo.

I am not afraid to spend money but this is just too much. I am not saying these are not great bows, but the price is excessive.


----------



## Meleagris1

$975 with the increased NY sales tax  Ouch! 
Hoyt better start offer financing with prices like this.


----------



## Frost

(reposting this because it got lost in the middle of J.D.'s pictures  )

The Hoyt rep for my area was at my favorite pro shop on Monday (Hermitage Archery in Nashville), showing off several of the new models, including the new Ultratec, Ultra Elite, and Xtec.

The Xtec that he had set up was his own personal bow that he just got for hunting, and he let me shoot it a bit... I put a few ACCs through it, and it grouped nice and tight, and very quiet w/almost no recoil, and this is without a stabilizer. The thing is balanced so well, I think I'd use no more than a 6" stab on it. It's my guess that the XT1000 limbs, because they are shorter, don't vibrate as much or as long as the XT2000 limbs. And since this is the superb Ultratec riser....you see what I mean. He also had some new square-shaped limb saver-type dampers on the limbs, but these are made by NAP. They fit the split limbs better, and should be available "soon."

As far as how it felt...well, you guys have probably seen M*A*S*H? "There aren't enough O's in 'smoooooooooth' to describe it" -Col. Sherman Potter

Damn it, if I didn't already have 2 ProTecs....

btw- didn't shoot the Ultra Elite, but just holding it and drawing it back, I can tell that the serious target guys are going to be all over it. Great balance.


----------



## Shooter Mike

$975....is that a joke?? A piece of metal on the other side of the riser cannot possibly be worth that much of a price increase. If that really is the price, I'd say they're doing that in order to dupe the buyer into the mentality of "if it's more expensive, it must be better". The new color schemes are nice but the riser doesn't seem to have any apparent benefit though and the prices are outrageous. I think Hoyt is diggin' a hole with the 2004 line. I believe the performance of a bow comes largely from the cam system. The remainder is in the balance of the bow. That riser isn't going to be any more balanced than anything else out there. I'm not trying to slam - I don't care who shoots what and I'll shoot whatever I want to shoot, but this is a joke and I don't appreciate what they're trying to do to the consumer - they're peddaling a gimmick.


----------



## LeEarl

Anyone know the brace height on the 2004 UltraTec XT3000 Cam&1/2? Also, why did the brace height go down this year on the UT? Does having that extra 3/8" make much difference in accuracy?

LeEarl


----------



## Shirt

Ultraelite can come with LX Pro limbs, but the Ultratec doesn't?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't they essentially the same riser? So why not do a UT with LX Pro limbs - the demand appears to be there for a DC Pro, and for those of us who don't like the look/idea/price of the Elite risers...


----------



## LeEarl

Shirt,

you can get the LX Pro limbs on the UT. It is just a custom bow and cost a little more, just a little 

LeEarl


----------



## Shooter Mike

Hugin-Munin said:


> *I heard the Elite bows start with a fifty pound aluminum block and require a lot more machining. I think that is why the extra cost.
> 
> People like Mike above complain about the price of the Ultraelite, (without even so much as handling one...!) but I see this as simple whining.
> 
> Anything good costs money, and if the price of the elite series bothers you, I think you should just stick with whatever you shoot or buy something less costly and be happy.
> 
> The elk will not know the difference. *


The block of aluminum can't be much more than the block used for last years model. All I'm trying to say is that there can't be that much more difference between the two bows to have that much more in cost. 
You call it whining, I call it using my noggin. $200 more in cost for last years bow with an extra piece of aluminum, c'mon, give me a break. I don't know, maybe I am 100% off the mark, but I just don't see how they've come out with anything new. Last year they changed their cams, this year they've got basically the same bows as last year with an extra piece of aluminum on them and everyone is going ga-ga over them. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there's anything wrong with their bows, I just don't see the $200 difference and no one can seem to explain the benefit of the shoot through riser on the 2004 Hoyts. It didn't last before when other brands tried it and it wont last this time either. 
Now you say that I'm whining without shooting one, but then you also say that the elk wont know the difference. I think you proved MY point.


----------



## Shirt

LeEarl/MN said:


> *Shirt,
> 
> you can get the LX Pro limbs on the UT. It is just a custom bow and cost a little more, just a little
> 
> LeEarl *


Yeah, I know. My question is if you're doing UE (UltraElite) with LX as a standard bow, why not make the UT LX a standard one as well?

Exclusivity? 

There's really that much extra cash in doing them as custom shop ones?


----------



## LeEarl

I guess they wanted to save something 'special' for the UltraElite  After looking at the LX Pro limbs and the XT3000, I think the XT3000 limbs are a better fit for me. Still have a good BH and speed. Also, I would rather place the extra weight that the LX Pro limbs add in a different place on the bow.

LeEarl


----------



## JC280

*Ultratec LXPro and Ultraelite LXPro*

I called a local shop this morning to get some prices and this is what I got. My current bow is a Ultratec LXPro so, I too was interested in the cost differences.

Ultratec LXPro through the custom shop = $904 + tax

Ultraelite LXPro = $929 + tax

I guess you go with the one you can get the quickest.

As far as cost when it comes to the Ultraelite to the Ultratec. I would think that the incressed cost comes from the longer run times for the machines and larger ingots. You would be amazed at the material cost difference when you step up to the next size. This may be wrong but it is the best answer I could come up with.

Jonathan


----------



## JC280

*Ultratec LXPro*

LeEarl/MN,

You would be amazed at how well the Ultratec LXPro aims.


----------



## Jim Pruitte

*cost...*

Also keep in mind that Hoyt (or any other manufacture) must also recoup the cost of the engineers and the R & D that has been designing and working with the new product for the past year or two...

Fuel cost are up... When fuel cost are up, most everything is society is higher.


----------



## JC280

No complaints here J.D. I was just posting some information for those that were interested in the LXPro limb on the Ultratec and Ultraelite.

What is the weight difference between the Ultratec and the Ultraelite?

Jonathan


----------



## LeEarl

UltraTec is 4 lb. 4 oz with the XT2000 limbs
UltraElite is 4 lb. 6 oz. with the XT2000 limbs
Not much difference!!

LeEarl


----------



## jeffrey ervin

*THANKS!*

Thanks J.D. for posting specs,I could see them find.
Jeffrey


----------



## tfox

For those that are complaining about cost,yes it is aggrivating that cost rise each year.I agree to be upset about that.Manufacturing cost really are not increasing that much right now(foreign competition) BUT we do pay for R&D.I know the shoot through riser has been done before but Hoyt still has to research it for their application and specific needs.


BUT,the main reason you see a price increase with the elite series is plain and simple cost of materials.I am a tool maker and can tell you that there is twice as much material in the elite bows as a normal riser and the tec bows have about twice of a regular riser.You may not think that is much but go price some 6061 aluminum and you will find out real quick just how expensive it is.I priced some for some spacer I was making and for a piece 1 1/4" x 6" x 30" was $120.00.That would make a tec riser cost me about $200.00 - $250.00.An elite riser would be $350.00 - $400.00.Now this is me buying it and not Hoyt,that gets it at a much discounted price but you get an idea of the cost of raw materials.


You also must look at how much machining goes into these bows,the elite bows in perticular.WOW.I can see several setups to get 1 riser on a machine that cost $250,000.00.



You know the old saying,be carefull of what you wish for because you just might get it.Well Hoyt is delivering the bows we want but we must pay.



And for the record,I can definately see the Elite bows adding laterall stability and therefore,making for a more forgiving bow.


And with all this being said,I will stick with my 2003 Ultratec because there is no way I am forking out that kind of cash for a new bow this year. 


I will get off my soapbox now.


----------



## Shooter Mike

Let me start by saying this: I have no beef with any manufacturers....well, except TRU Ball....I think almost every company out there is really trying their best to deliver a quality product and I think that most every company stands behind their products the way that they should. 

J.D. - I understand what you all are saying about costs on new equipment. 
Jim Pruitte - I do understand about inflation. If the new design is something magnificent, then great, but where is the difference? I just can't seem to find the rationale in the price of the new bow. I was interested at first and I don't mind paying for quality. I do believe you get what you pay for, but this seems a bit much. I would be delighted if someone could just tell me where the extra $200 in benefits from this riser design comes from. If you guys think the bridge over the sight window is worth it, then great!
OK....I'll be completely honest with ya; I like the limb systems Hoyt has, I like the cam 1/2's, and the color schemes for the target bows are awesome. *BUT* I just think that Hoyt is trying to pull one over on us by jacking up the price. I do agree that the machining process is a bit more expensive and the added aluminum is more costly, but ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHAT IS THE BENEFIT OF THE RISER DESIGN. 
If it's worth it, I'll buy one - no sweat. We're all want the best stuf we can possibly get. Hey....I'm a skeptic. I'm going to investigate everything the best that I can before I drop a dime of my hard earned money. Can you blame me? Maybe I'm a bit different because I'm not loyal to any bow manufacturers and I don't haveblind faith in any advertising claims. I've shot a fair number of bows and I wont say anything bad about any product until I have good knowledge of it. I've not said anything bad about the new Hoyts other than the price and that's because there seems to be no benefit in the design. Just give me a good explanation of how this design is superior to something else and I'll shut up about it. If I think it's worth it, hell, I'll shoot one too.


----------



## 2001epic

*2004 bows*

can someone post pics of the new magnesium bows and the dynatec? also does the dynatec have a speed increase or loss with the new limbs? thanks. also just wanted to say to the hoyt engineers, the new lineup from what ive seen on here so far looks awesome!!! great job.


----------



## MERLIN 1400

A Little bird told me that Mr Dave Cousins arrived at Hoyt today to start testing the new bows.

I'm curious to see if he goes for the Ultraelite or the newer Ultratec.


----------



## archermatt

Actually all the pros are out there this week to give them a try and do some promo's too. Can't wait for some feedback.


----------



## Meleagris1

The bottomline is that if Hoyt didn't think it could get that kind of money for their bows, they wouldn't charge it. You can bet they have some very good market research telling them what all of us are willing to pay. If they are offering bows at that price, there must be plenty willing to pay it. 

We should all be happy Hoyt is not charging us admission to view these pre-introduction pics! Think of the money they could rake in there!


----------



## arrowwrecker

*feed back from hoyt pros?*

if you think for a second that you are going to get objective opinions from hoyts pro staff you are in dream land...don't base your buying desicion on there word.
actually i agree with SHOOTER MIKE....looks like a cosmetic touch-up year for hoyt..and hey, i don't blame them, last years bows are going to be tough to improve on in only a few months...

the market will decide if hoyt is overstepping there pricing boundarys and if they can sell strong again this year, more power to them ..its a hobby to us, but to them its business...$$$

take care


----------



## Meleagris1

> looks like a cosmetic touch-up year for hoyt


The only thing they didn't redesign was the cam. All the risers are different except the Razortec. Switching to a shoot through riser is hardly a minor change. 100% Original? Maybe not. Major change . . . yes. 

What the engineers at Hoyt have done is hardly cosmetic. 
If they are guilty of anything, it is too much change, after the success of last season.

I do agree though that you shouldn't buy your bow based on a Rep's pitch alone. Most of these guys could sell ice to the eskimos.


----------



## archermatt

Well, I happen to know a few pros and they are as honest as it is when it comes to the product. I have had a few tell me what to expect if I use x or how to make y work for me. That is why they are there as pro staff, to advise the public and help the public out with problems. They are some of the best marketing assets hoyt could have ,and some of the best people hoyt could have working for them. I'm sure if you run up to one and ask them a straight question they will give you a no bs answer. Yes they are there to advertise for hoyt but they are not out to screw the public into buying something that does not work!


----------



## skippy1440

When will the new hoyt site be up and running?


----------



## JC280

*Soon!*

November the 1st.


----------



## Africanbowhunter

Which risers are alum and which are Mag?

Anybody got a chart?


----------



## baldmountain

I think Hoyt has made some SIGNIFICANT changes to their line up. I can't imagine anyoe thinking that the changes are cosmetic.

I also agree with Matthew about pros. The ones I've met, and been in contact with, have been wonderful people. Yes, they are promoting the products they reperesent but they always go WAY beyond to help other archers out. I also think it's wonderful that we're able to get access to pros here on AT. Try asking Nomar a question about baseball and you aren't likely to be able to find him never mind get an answer. But ask GRIV, Jim Despart, the Wildes, Pro1, EGriggs, etc. and they will answer as soon as they can. We take the easy access to top archers for granted. There are not many sports when an average Joe can walk up and chat with a National champion.

Hmmm... I'm rambling.

Yes, pros promote products. That's their job. They trade sponsorship for promotion. But a pro isn't going to stay a pro long if he uses junk. If a pro is winning with the equipemnt that he is promoting then you can be sure that the equipment works. (For that pro at least.  )


----------



## Shooter Mike

baldmountain said:


> *I think Hoyt has made some SIGNIFICANT changes to their line up. I can't imagine anyoe thinking that the changes are cosmetic.
> *


If it's not cosmetic, then what is the benefit? That's all I've ever wanted to know but no one can answer it.


----------



## gafferq2xl

*Benifit*

As I understand it, the addition of the mass on the elite series is to reduce lateral dynamic flexing. The speed increase between the UT and UE, PT and PE is evidant of this. Also the bows with Triax limb pocket design show the same benfit.

Hope this answers your question. If not...PM gt.

Good luck and good shooting, Tim.


----------



## xmeister

Africanbowhunter, 
The UltraMag, UltraSport, and Banshee are the magnesium risers in the 2004 lineup.

I'm curious to know how the 2003 Ultratec's mass weight is lighter than the 2004, even though the new riser appears to have more material machined from it?

How much of a weight difference is there between the LXPro limbs vs. XT3000's?


----------



## Shooter Mike

*Re: Benifit*



gafferq2xl said:


> *As I understand it, the addition of the mass on the elite series is to reduce lateral dynamic flexing. The speed increase between the UT and UE, PT and PE is evidant of this. Also the bows with Triax limb pocket design show the same benfit.
> 
> Hope this answers your question. If not...PM gt.
> 
> Good luck and good shooting, Tim. *


What's the particulars on the limb pockets? I find that rather interesting. How are they improved over previous designs? Do they create a zero tolorence as advertised by another company? Do they create a more parallel limb? What is the difference in speed between the UT and UE? For those of you that have shot the new UE, what's the biggest difference you've noticed from the 2003 models? Bottom line, is the bow worth switching to from last years model? Now keep in mind, I don't own a cam 1/2 bow, but I'm always interested in newer, better gear....like everyone. But again, I'm always the skeptic, especially when we're talking about $1K


----------



## mecrowe

Shooter Mike,
I hear you about being skeptical....and I was too about the new Elite risers......UNTIL I shot them! Now I am a believer! I shot the 2003 UltraTec, 2004 UltraTec, and the 2004 UltraElite, all set up the same way, and the Ultra Elite is by far the smoothest of the three! It has less vibration on the shot, plus the Elite risers are 3-5 fps faster than the equivalent TEC riser becasue of a better energy transfer. I was so impressed that I ordered a ProElite on the spot. Funny thing is....I got home and told my wife all about it....and her reply was, "Did you order me one too?" So now I have a ProElite and an UltraElite on order! 


--Mike


----------



## sagecreek

Energy is neither created nor destroyed. With the extra truss of the Elite, the riser cannot bend like a hand saw, so the energy that is normaly used to bend the riser when shot, is now being imparted on the arrow, which makes the arrow faster.

This translates to higher efficencies.


----------



## ursonvs

*lefty 2004 hoyt buyers (read)*

I ordered my new ultraelite the other day not knowing when it would come. now I'm not worried about the wait cause it's not like i don't have a bow now but i was told today from my pro shop that they are making all right handed bows now and then in late november or early december they wil change tooling to go over to lefty's. I don't know for sure whether or not waiting to find out ( if you are a lefty that is) whether or not you want to order now or later. 

just some i thought needed info for the so called" challeneged people"...pfft 

NvS out.


----------



## silver24




----------



## c3hammer

I shot an Xtec yesterday. Oops, well I tried to shoot one. Drawing right handed at 68 lbs is rather difficult with a left handed release when you've never done it. LOL! My lefty Just Cuz was too dangerous to shoot with the thumb knob on the wrong side. Thought I was going to kill myself, so I let it down without shooting.

It's a super nice bow though. The new Hoyts are great looking bows, but the pricing is completely rediculous.

ursonvs: If you see a lefty bow before late Jan. I'd be very very surprised. They say December every year and it never happens.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## J-Daddy

*Man*

Man, if I was going to buy a new bow just to shoot 3-D with and not hunt with I'd buy a HOYT just to get that black with silver flames.....That is by far the best looking color combo I have ever seen put on a target bow..... Cant go wrong with flames in my book, guess that's why they are tattooed all over my right arm, lol.....Anyway, HOYT has the best looking bows on the market I think...As much as I hate to say it I think I'm gonna leave PSE for HOYT for next season....That Cam 1/2 feels better than any one cam bow I have ever picked up.....SWEETNESS


----------



## sagecreek

J-Daddy, I would agree with you on the Cam 1/2 feel vs a one cam. I thought the same thing till I bought my LX. That HP cam is sweet!


----------



## Hoytusa84

Hey guys.. I have already shot my 2004 Ultratec... Got the pics to prove... Ha!!


----------



## Tax Lawyer

I am a hypocrite.

I broke down and ordered a 2004 UltraElite, XT2000 limbs with cam and 1/2, LH, in black for $810.

If I can get it before spots season, I will be set.

Anybody have any thoughts about using the shoot-through cable system from WC with this bow?


----------



## Hoytusa84

What do you mean? Mine is the Silver Flame Ultratec XT3000 RH. It's in my house now... Love it...


----------



## Hoytusa84

How do I post pictures??!! I have my pic yet I dun know how!


----------



## Hoytusa84

Go to general archery discussion-Can you believe me. I have my pic there.


----------



## X s 4 ever

back to the top


----------

